# Sisters of Battle Tactics



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

hey guys and gals
i know what ur thinken....."aint Sisters of Battle just Space Marines with 
Boobs? or Nuns with Guns?"
well today all your theories shall be DISPROVED becuase i have the ultimate army list and tactica that will TURN U TO THE EMPORERS LIGHT NOW!

ok, i havent figured the points up yet....but this is how it goes...
the tactica will be put down later after army list
_____________________
HQ: Cannoness w/ blessed weapon and auspex
nothing to special...just a cheapi who can run around and jump in squads...brazier of holy fire optional....
_____________________
2x inquisitor fire teams 
one inquisitor w/ auspex and storm bolter
three gun servitors with heavy bolters
________________________
4x 10 man squads Sisters of Storm
2x Storm Bolters
Vetran Sister with Auspex and Melta Bombs
________________________
2x 10 man squads of Melter Sisters
2x Melters
Vetran Sister with melta bombs
_______________________
Exocist
extra armor is a must

ok now that you have read it, heres the tactica

this army list can deal with anything
and i mean annnything
this army list generates 10 faith points which regen because of martyr rule
and the only rule you should use is the AP1 wound skill
and all weapons are assualt weapons, so im always on the move
oh and those pesky tanks.....those melta sisters will take care of it
ok heres the stats

16x storm bolter shots possibly AP1 if i want to smack-a-hoe
18X heavy bolter shots
4x storm bolter shots from the inquisitors
1-6x shots from the exorsist AP1 of course

oh and if i really want to be mean ill send my cheapi assasin afta u....try to guess which one it is
its 95 points
and when it dies....
MELTA TEMPLATE RIGHT ON ITS HEAD
go bio-meltdown go


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

ideally any game above 1000 pts you need 2 excorcists if that goes you have to rely on getteing those 2 squads to go tank hunting & believe me they won't last long. you'd be better off getting 2 units of seraphim & equiping them with 2* infero pistols, meltabombs & the vss with a eviscerator or using a dominion squad with 4 meltas in a immolator with multimetas. i can't believe you don't have any heavy flammers as you can move & shoot, auto hit ( including models in cover ) & murderous when used with faith points. The cannoness will just die. give her cloak of aspira ( 2+ armour save), litannies of faith ( basically a free faith point, but you can only use it once) & mantle of ophelia ( take 1 wound in stead of instant death). most people give her a retinue or jump pack blessed weapon & inferno pistol. Don't forget inquisitors & there retinues get no faith points.


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

ahhh yesyes
but you are forgetting something

that little assasan i was talking about
the ultimate moving melta-bomb
6+2d6 armor penitration i believe
oh and the cannoness wont be alone, she will go with a squad or just stay
6 inches to another unit
why would i need better armor saves when i have 10+ faithpoints to burn on super inv saves?
but at this moment my army is only based on what i currently have, and i am testing seraphim right now, but thank you for your thoughts. 
and a quick mention, if your opponent realizes you have to exorsists, your never gonna get a game again and be labled cheese monkey


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't want to sound rude, but your tactica is Waaayyy off. Your units have no balance. That means no tactical flexibility.

Here's how it should go (this is just another opinion) :  

HQ:
Canoness - Inferno Pistol, Blessed Weapon, Cloak of St. Aspira, Frag Grenades, Melta Bombs, Jump Pack, Mantle of Ophelia, Rosarius.
-Use her to run around and blow up tanks or take on other HQ choices in close combat with the +2 to Iniative Act of Faith.

Inquisitor- Tool him up any way you want to. But don't try to do everything with him. Either you should make him good at close combat OR good at shooting; not both. I personally make mine shooty and get him 2 Multi-melta gun servitors, 1 plasma cannon Gun Servitor, and a Land Raider.
-I drive him up the board and get out. Then unleash all the weapons at whatever armor or troops I don't like.

Troops:
Battle Sisters - 9 sisters. 7 with Bolters, 2 with Melta Guns, Frag Grenades, Imagifier, 1 Sister superior with a Power Weapon, Plasma Pistol, Frag Grenades. Put the squad in a Rhino with Extra Armor, Smoke Launchers, Pintle mounted Storm Bolter.
- They can take out troops effectively by double tapping the bolters and they can also take out tanks with their melta guns.

Elites:
Callidus assassin. Why use any other assassin. The ability "A word in your ear" is why this assassin is the best one. You can use it to displace opponent's devastator squads or anything else nasty that you do not like.

Arco Flagellents - awesome for close combat
Repentia - Awesome for following a unit of Arco Flagellents (get a priest with eviscerator to lead them)

Fast Attack:
Dominion squad - 5 sisters. 4 with Melta Guns, 1 with a bolter, Frag grenades, Melta bombs, Imagifier, 1 sister superior with a Power Weapon, Plasma Pistol, Frag grenades, Melta bombs. Place them inside of an Immolator with Twin Linked Multi-Melta, Extra Armor, Smoke Launchers
-drive them up the field and kill any two tanks you want to. Immolator takes out one and the sisters take out another.

Seraphim - 4 sisters. 2 with Bolt Pistols, 2 with Twin Inferno Pistols, Melta Bombs and Frag Grenades, Jump Packs. 1 Sister superior with a Power Weapon, Plasma Pistol, Melta Bombs and Frag Grenades, Jump Pack.
- Use them to hunt tanks. Have your canoness join the squad and you have a nasty unit there.

Heavy Support:
Exoxcist - 3 exorcists tanks. Get them a Pintle mounted storm bolter. Why use anything else?
- since teh Exorcist missle launcher is a S 8 weapon you can drive the tank 6 inches and shoot every turn. This tank should never remain stationary as your opponent will be seeking to take it out. Give it decent cover and move it 6 inches every turn.

Penitent engine - If you are using repentia and arco flagellants, you can /should get a squad of 3 of these to run in front of the arcoflagellent and repentia waves. These being monsterous creatures will block LOS and your other cc units will be safe.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

One thing about the cannoness don't put her in a unit of seraphim when they are in c/c as the seraphim lose the hit & run ability.
what pathwinder14 has said is about right for the squads etc. i tend to put squad with meltas as pathwinder14 has said & run a slightly larger squad with flamers (1 hvy) foot slogging.
have you considered a squad of celestians? these girls in a rhino can do a lot of damage.
Also i don't know who you play against, but you look at most wh lists they nearly always have 2 exorcists so i cant see how they would'nt play you again.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Man I love the exorcist. Nasty nasty tank.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Have to agree the first list is woefully inadequate.



> HQ: Cannoness w/ blessed weapon and auspex
> nothing to special...just a cheapi who can run around and jump in squads...brazier of holy fire optional....


The Eviscerator is better and cheaper than a Blessed Weapon, though it is personal preference.
The Auspex is completely useless. It's average roll is 14", way below the minimum 18" of Infiltrate.

She needs a Book of St Lucius to give everyone unmodified Ld 10 around her.



> 2x inquisitor fire teams
> one inquisitor w/ auspex and storm bolter
> three gun servitors with heavy bolters


I've been told this is the most effective use of Inquisitors- but I think Inquisitors are woefully overpriced/ineffective. Your paying the cost of SM Devastators for those Heavy Bolters- yet I doubt they have the power armour, BS 4 or ATSKNF to justify the cost.



> 4x 10 man squads Sisters of Storm
> 2x Storm Bolters
> Vetran Sister with Auspex and Melta Bombs


A little dull, and any vehicle above AV 10 is laughing. Anything that can move more than 6" and/or gun down power armour is also in for a treat against this- which pretty much includes all competitive lists.

Again Auspex is useless, and Melta Bombs on walking troops will never be used.



> 2x 10 man squads of Melter Sisters
> 2x Melters
> Vetran Sister with melta bombs


Better, but still walking. Just avoid, outrange and outgun. These will be targeted first, then the Storm Bolter squads.



> Exocist
> extra armor is a must


One tank? So all of the enemy's anti-tank can concentrate on one target. This is target one, melta sisters target two- after that most armies have nothing to fear.



> this army list can deal with anything
> and i mean annnything
> this army list generates 10 faith points which regen because of martyr rule
> and the only rule you should use is the AP1 wound skill
> ...


Sounds like a GW Tactica to me- i.e. a sales pitch. We know the rules (or at least I do) for Witchhunters. We know what they can do- but it's not as simple as counting how many shots, this is theoryhammer.

Your anti-tank is one tank, and 4 12" range meltaguns on foot.

Your anti-infantry is 6 Heavy bolters on fragile servitors and 10 Storm bolters. A single Rhino could shrug that off. Marines will shrug that off.


Sorry to be so harsh, but your initial post asked for a slap down. If you'd have started with "I'm not sure how good this is, what do you reckon?" I'd have been more delicate about it.

Anyway, others have offered good advice. Though I'd steer clear of Penitents and Repentia.



> but you are forgetting something
> 
> that little assasan i was talking about
> the ultimate moving melta-bomb
> 6+2d6 armor penitration i believe


That would be the one that isn't mentioned in the Army List, anywhere- :roll: 



> why would i need better armor saves when i have 10+ faithpoints to burn on super inv saves?
> but at this moment my army is only based on what i currently have, and i am testing seraphim right now, but thank you for your thoughts.


Who will get Spirit, exactly? All your squads are 10x, so you need 10 or more on 2D6, not likely. So a smart opponent will just try to eliminate whole squads at a time, so you don't get smaller squads in later turns.



> and a quick mention, if your opponent realizes you have to exorsists, your never gonna get a game again and be labled cheese monkey


If your opponent thinks 2 Exorcists is 'cheesy', then your screwed as a Sisters player! Exorcists are the only anti-tank you have with a range above 12", and people aren't often nice enough to drive towards you.


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

wow, well i guess flaming is the common curtisy around here....thanks but no thanks dudes....i have taken on many armies, and i have owned. and heres the kicker, that army list you gave me...is 2.5k points....this army list is 1000 points...heres a rule....do not go over double the points cost of your characters EVER...
oh....and people.....
how much does that assasan cost again...oh yes....150 some points...mine costs 95 and is much better....just try catching mine...it assualts 18 inches and if it dies...it takes the entire squad with it

again...thanks.....

and never ever call me a gw sales pitcher...
ever again


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

Jeridan...your points though were good...so thanks you....its called tactica for a reason...to help others...not to just flame them.....im sorry that im touchy...but this is my army....its like my baby


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but your tactica is Waaayyy off. Your units have no balance. That means no tactical flexibility.
> 
> Here's how it should go (this is just another opinion) :
> 
> ...


and how much does this army cost....
and no...tooling out is the noob way of painting a red bullseye on his back and sayen...."MY INDEPENDENTS ARE 300 POINTS A PIECE, PLEASE ANNILATE ME"


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Though I'd steer clear of Penitents and Repentia.


Completely agree with you on the Repentia Jeridan but I have to disagree on the Penitents. Used correctly, (and yes with a little luck ) Penitents are ungodly fun to throw in there. And opponents who know just how much damage they can do will focus a fair bit of fire on them as they charge up which helps take the pressure off your much more important Sisters units and/or Exorcists. But they are a definite preference choice for everyone.




> wow, well i guess flaming is the common curtisy around here....thanks but no thanks dudes....i have taken on many armies, and i have owned. and heres the kicker, that army list you gave me...is 2.5k points....this army list is 1000 points...heres a rule....do not go over double the points cost of your characters EVER...
> oh....and people.....
> how much does that assasan cost again...oh yes....150 some points...mine costs 95 and is much better....just try catching mine...it assualts 18 inches and if it dies...it takes the entire squad with it
> 
> ...


And with that post right there Griznatle, you just lost any respect you might have had on these boards. People are allowed to disagree with you on your ideas of the ultimate armylist for your codex and doing so does not constitute 'flaming'. Your first post damn near screamed 'I AM TEH ROXXOR SISTERS GOD!!!11. And the following posts were incredibly patronizing of the rest of the replies offered. So how did you expect anyone to respond?

For the record, I think Jeridan nailed the problems with your list spot on. Your choices allow for no flexibility in the list and anyone with a brain will see its weaknesses a mile off and take full advantage of them.


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> > Though I'd steer clear of Penitents and Repentia.
> 
> 
> Completely agree with you on the Repentia Jeridan but I have to disagree on the Penitents. Used correctly, (and yes with a little luck ) Penitents are ungodly fun to throw in there. And opponents who know just how much damage they can do will focus a fair bit of fire on them as they charge up which helps take the pressure off your much more important Sisters units and/or Exorcists. But they are a definite preference choice for everyone.
> ...


ill remember that this forum does not allow for people like me who want to show off their list....oh and did you not hear the last part....I APPOLOGIZED FOR BEING TOUCHY.....an army list is like a child...want me to diss your girlfriend or something....hmmm


ill also remember to destroy my account, becuase forums like these who just pick words out......sad sad


oh and also...i WAS AGGREEING WITH JERIDAN THANK YOU>>>>>
he was the only person who was helpful without being an ass 
forums are for ideas, not dissing


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

griznatle, im guessing that you're not 10 years old. So why act like you are? 

the list isnt great - players who probably havnt ever played SOB in their lives have pointed out glaring weaknesses. the way you rant about your assassin being great without telling is what it is is quite annoying. And also generally tooling out characters makes them live longer and kill more, so theyre more effective in the game. I mean, i play guard and it might seem stupid to tool up my HQs but a storm bolter or plasma pistol can make the unit far more effective.

Really though, if you didnt want this poor effort to be shot down then you really shouldnt have gone in all guns blazing with your

"well today all your theories shall be DISPROVED becuase i have the ultimate army list and tactica that will TURN U TO THE EMPORERS LIGHT NOW!"

because to me that screams noob and the way you have acted proves it. So, calm down, and grow up.


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

wow, 
you guys really dont know tactica if you dont know the assasian that is 95 points, that assualts 18 inches and that does bio-meltdown 

its called know your foe dudes

oh, and the assasan im talken about is the 
EVERSOR

i thought the power guantlet or the other hints i have you would have given it to you...but woooooooooooooooooooow
when i was looken for experienced players, i guess this forum isnt the place to be

if you dont know an assasan that costs 95 points....i think you guys are the ones who are acten wierd....except jeridian, he was helpful

shall i get a flash to say that...
here, let me make myself absolutly clear!
i like my list


i want improvments


but i dont want shit with the improvments


is that hard?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

You know, I was respectful and courteous. I was offering constructive criticism for your army list as that was what you were asking for. I did not flame you at all. But now you asked for it. Read on if you got the sand.



Griznatle said:


> want me to diss your girlfriend or something


If you post pics of your girlfriend telling everyone she is hot and she is really a butt-ugly dog...then yes. That's what you get for boasting. 

If you didn't want constructive criticism on your amy then why did you post it? We were trying to help. We gave you advice to better take care of enemy armor. We showed you a better usage of characters and other units. We also showed you units that were not even being utilized. Your 1000 point army list would get owned inside of 2 turns by a lot of other 1000 point armies out there.

I was not tooling. I was making the IC more effective. I have been playing for 12+ years. I have 4 painted armies (and two more I am working on) and I have been to 2 GT's. I don't need some prick-fuck child telling me I'm a noob. 



Grizfuckhead said:


> i like my list
> 
> 
> i want improvments
> ...


Improvements? Stop playing before you embarrass yourself. You obviously don't know what you're doing. :lol: :lol: (Yes, I am laughing at you, you miserable waste of a human)



Griz-whiney-bitch said:


> its called tactica for a reason...to help others


No. it's called Tactica because it is a guideline on HOW to play the army. You posted it as the ultimate SOB tactica. You obviously don't know what you're doing. Go play hotwheels or something else that does not involve more than a 3rd grade intellect and maturity.


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

thank you for proving your maturity

oh and btw....

i have 5 painted armies and ive been to 7GTs three American and 4 Canadian, so back off

if you have been playing for 12+ years how did you not know what the 95 point assasan was.....

and yes, tactica is to show off your list and ask for improvments, but not shit from people just like you

you are the best impersonation of "unsupervised gamestore kid" i have ever seen

and if you dont know where that is from i pity your sole

may the emperor have pity on your lifeless hunks of flesh you call a body

be gone with you and have a merry life


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

whoa, everyone calm down.

Griznatle, if you want to leave these forums and delete your account do it. Don't sit here and bitch about how we are flaming and criticising and whatever other shit you want to try and throw at us. 

Im sure that the users of this site want good, polite and constructive advice
from people who have played the hobby for years, rather that the bullshit whinings of an immature noob.

By all means if you dont appreciate our input then why fucking ask in the first place? Why then accuse us of flaming, and being an ass? I have a cousin who is 3 years old and im pretty sure that he could come back with something less childish than that.

Also, go back and read your original post. Youv in effect declared yourself the expert on your chosen army, and by doing that id expect a half decent army list. Your poor effort, sorry, total fuck up of writing a tactica for the army was tbh embarassing and the replies to your post reflected that. Iv been doing the hobby for a little over 3 years and iv still got a lot to learn about the way the game is played. 

Oh, and im sure that if you dissed anyones GF youd be thrown off here before you could throw a blue smartie shit fit or think of a childish insult to come back with.

Lastly, to not know what a 95 point model is doesnt make pathwinder inexperienced. If you sit at home drinking by yourself and memorising the points cost of everything then go ahead. Because pathwinder doesnt know it shows to me that he actually has a social life.

Pathwinder14, your last post wasnt really needed was it? Do you really want to lower yourself to that level of childishness? Perhaps it would have been better let the mods deal with him, after all its what theyre here for.


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> Read on if you got the sand.


no, i dont have the sand, i have balls,

although i know your balls have turned to sand!

waitwait

nono, your balls are the size of sand

wow,,,you gave me good material in that little post.


----------



## Griznatle (Jan 25, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> whoa, everyone calm down.
> 
> Griznatle, if you want to leave these forums and delete your account do it. Don't sit here and bitch about how we are flaming and criticising and whatever other shit you want to try and throw at us.
> 
> ...


no, i did not declare myself the expert on SoB,
but i was happy about my list,,,,
those are different

good grief, oh and the flaming only commenced when yall were being asses

in the end i was gonna take your advice, but when the "your a fuck" or other things of that sort i threw your "advice" out the window

and another thing, its one thing to diss someone

but its another to do it over the internet, thats just cowardly

the only advice i have taken from this is jeridans becuase his post was sweet and simple without "what a noob army" or wow ur a fuck, 

thats what ive been tryen to tell u, refrain from the flame, just inform

how bout this, i appologize for being touchy, and i like this site, W40k rules

how bout we put the flaming behind us and just nice comments about the army eh?

im sorry for seeming to look like the master on the subject, i was just excited


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone else want to try a Sisters of Battle Tactica?

On a more serious note if you feel someone is trolling send us a report, let us know about it. One of the mods is dying to slap someone with his banstick!

Locked.


----------

